# Time it takes to process paperwork Portuguese citizenship by descent



## Richard A

Hello. I turned in the paperwork and documents (birth, marriage, passport records) of my relatives on January 9th at the consulate here is San Francisco to obtain Portuguese citizenship by descent. I was wondering how long it usually takes to hear if it was approved or denied by the Conservatoria dos registos Centrais? Three months? Six months? A year? Thank you.


----------



## siobhanwf

Processing any paperwork in Portugal takes quite a while. Have you asked at the Consulate what the time frame might be? Surely they will be in a position to give you an idea


----------



## anapedrosa

It took me in Ottawa about 6 months to complete all requests, but my mother had registered my birth in Portugal. It took my cousin in Miami closer to a year. Asking the consulate may or may not help, they can do some things themselves, but are dependent on Lisbon for others. The consulate can usually tell you if they are waiting for a response from Lisbon, but it is a broad range on how long that response might take.


----------

